# RIP James Gandolfini



## SifuPhil (Jun 20, 2013)

​

I don't often note the passing of a Hollywood-type and certainly don't feel much of a loss when it happens, but James Gandolfini is a different story.

Most known for his amazing portrayal of Tony Soprano, head of the Mob in HBO's _The Sopranos_, but also an accomplished legitimate-theater actor, James was on a working vacation in Italy when he was struck with a *suspected heart attack* yesterday.

Through the six seasons of the show I felt as if I were part of his "family" - his portrayal of the mob life brought back many memories of living in NYC and interacting with some of the figures of that world.

Rest in peace, James, and prayers to your wife, children, friends and family. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2013)

I did enjoy watching him in the Sopranos.  They say he was very humble in person, and a 'gentle giant'.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2013)

Really sad to have heard about him leaving us all too soon.  51, Man!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 22, 2013)

I had never heard of him until his dying was all over the news.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2013)

Never thought about it before, but it apparently is a big deal bringing back a deceased person to US from another country.  
Lots of red tape and people involved.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 23, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Never thought about it before, but it apparently is a big deal bringing back a deceased person to US from another country.
> Lots of red tape and people involved.



I would imagine they're worried about the transmission of disease? 

I know at least ONE town - Washington, D.C. - that could do with _exporting_ a few of their stiffs ...


----------



## Anne (Jun 23, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I had never heard of him until his dying was all over the news.



I didn't know who he was, either.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 23, 2013)

Anne said:


> I didn't know who he was, either.



Hmph. I guess you had to be a fan of _The Sopranos_, because he didn't do too many movies - just supporting roles in a few relatively recent ones.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, I get the impression that maybe they're actually trying to do the human thing and protect the kid from excessive media exposure? 

It was my understanding that it was a Father & Son trip - no wife or baby. Which had to have been doubly terrifying for the poor kid. They said that James' first wife flew out to be with him and bring him home.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 3, 2013)

I had never heard of him either, until it was on all the news. I am not much of a TV watcher, and had heard of the Sopranos, but until I looked it up online, I actually thought it was some new singing sensation. 
When I heard it was a supposed heart attack, of course, the first thing that I thought if was that it was another one of those "accidents" that keep happening to people, especially investigative reporters. But then, I looked it up to see who he was, and decided that it was probably just a heart attack, after all.
Terrible that his 13 year old would have to be the only family there, when his dad died, and sad that it had to happen when they were on a father and son vacation.


----------

